# A new type of machine (home-built)



## paulcoleman (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi

My name is Paul Coleman. I've just joined the forum.

I've been developing an idea I had for a new type of coffee machine. Its an espresso machine that can be installed as a compact counter-top dispenser with a remote pump, boiler etc.., much like the Mavam and Modbar systems.

Its not a thermoblock, double boiler or HX machine. Its not currently a commercial project, but I'm wondering if it could be developed that way.

The first version I built is just to test the concept, and it works really well, but looks absolutely terrible. I'm designing a second version for my canal-boat, so its going to need to look nice!

I've just started a blog if anybody is interested!

blog: http://www.espresso-vaporetto.com

Paul Coleman


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Well done Paul, she's coming along nicely. Will keep an eye out for the Version 2.0


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks interesting - would be good to see a counter top version as well .


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

All the best with your project Paul, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome! Looks interesting. I love watching how people engineer stuff like this (mainly cos it's something I would like to be able to do but am not technical enough). Don't give away too many secrets though if you're thinking to make it commercial - it would be a shame if someone followed this thread and then poured a load of resource into it at the end and stole the market from you. But anyway, welcome aboard.


----------



## paulcoleman (Jan 20, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Looks interesting - would be good to see a counter top version as well .


I'm think about that. I live on a boat, so don't have much room on the counter for a decent machine. That why an under-counter appeals to me.

Do you think an under-the-counter machine would appeal to people at home?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

paulcoleman said:


> I'm think about that. I live on a boat, so don't have much room on the counter for a decent machine. That why an under-counter appeals to me.
> 
> Do you think an under-the-counter machine would appeal to people at home?


I guess it depends on cupboard space. As far as boats go @froggystyle ?


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll be keeping up with your blog on this with great interest. There is definitely a market for this. It's also nice to read such a comprehensive writing style on technical bits.

Longshot, but are you perhaps related to Jack Coleman? The canal boat and the coffee stuff just seem a bit too close for coincidence.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Interesting idea.

The main problem I faced when moving aboard was not so much the space as I have fitted a proper Ikea kitchen with full size worktops, its the power issue, when you are not hooked up to shore power you rely on your battery bank, mine is only 300ah with a 750 watt invertor, so running something that at 1000 watts + means I have to invest in a bigger invertor, plus the fact that running a 1000 watt machine for 30 mins would consume about 50ah out my bank, not very big you think but that's a third of available power as you should never let your bank decrease more than 50%.

Putting those 50ah back into the bank takes time running the engine.

What power is the machine running at, couldn't see anything on the site?


----------



## paulcoleman (Jan 20, 2017)

froggystyle said:


> Interesting idea.
> 
> The main problem I faced when moving aboard was not so much the space as I have fitted a proper Ikea kitchen with full size worktops, its the power issue, when you are not hooked up to shore power you rely on your battery bank, mine is only 300ah with a 750 watt invertor, so running something that at 1000 watts + means I have to invest in a bigger invertor, plus the fact that running a 1000 watt machine for 30 mins would consume about 50ah out my bank, not very big you think but that's a third of available power as you should never let your bank decrease more than 50%.
> 
> ...


The machine currently runs at around 1100 watts.

One advantage of my new machine is that it heats up and stabilises very quickly, so although it is using quite a lot of power, you can turn it on, make a coffee then turn it off all within approximately ten minutes. It is quite a drain on the battery, but hopefully better than a conventional HX machine that takes half an hour to get properly warmed up and stable.

I know there are thermoblock machines available that heat up that quickly, but I'm looking to make a higher-end machine with really good temperature stability and that can steam at the same time as brew.


----------

